# SHELBY,,One Down ,,One too go



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 18, 2018)

Some of you mite of seen the matched set of Shelbys at Memory Lane 2018 ,or here on The Cabe,,that 1938 Air Flo had for sale.Well I got the pair ,,and she is done!!And the mens bike is on the stand!!The girls # on the bottom bracket is N350534(SLICK)to tell the year???She came out nice,,and the way things are going with the Mens,,It will come out just the same.The girls bike is a Shelby Badged,TRAVELER,,and from my viewpoint looks ORGINAL,,from the hand grips,,the Torri #6,,the Torri art deco stem,,the Working Delta Silver Ray{my first}to the Delta Defender on the rear. The Trox Saddle ,Not one teardrop of touch up paint was used,,and the products I used were ,,Brass Wool,,Steel wool ,4 Gallons of Coca Cola{fender supports,saddle frame,,drop stand} over the course of 3  weeks soaking WD and jewelers cloth,And to finish things out,were time correct,on the front end,were a Bevin Bros. Bell {JET MODEL}out of EAST HAMPTON ,CONN.,,look up their history,,,and a VEEDER CYCLOMETER out of Hartford Conn.{THANKS MARTY}  and aside from the bent fork up front ,,which I will have done when I show off the pair,,Let alone the other three sets of Shelbys,,there will be more too look at


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 18, 2018)

oops One thing I forgot to mention for those that did see this Pair,,one would  ,,,tell that they were in a flood,,based on the mud remnants left behind.Not that it matters,but I would love to know what River it was ,,that crested those banks  in  the Ohio Valley ,,and both bikes were under water ,,as I cleaned out the insides of the Torri Handlebars,


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 20, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 27, 2018)

No news on the river.  I saw that set of bikes at both at Bicycle Heaven swap and Memory Lane.  They are both bikes to be proud of owning.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 27, 2018)

Those 2 have seen more country than a lot of folks I know....saw em' at Copake in NY as well 
last Spring!


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2018)

RUDY do you have any before pics? That girls is fantastic!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 28, 2018)

*Great job Rudy .. beautiful lady there .. can't wait to see the match .. thanks for sharing .. bring them out next year to the CYCLONE COASTER  next July for the 2019 Shelby Invasion ride down here .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------

